# Digital Attempts



## Candra H (May 10, 2011)

Custard's enthusiasm for trying digital drawing inspired me to give it a go too, so I'm setting up a running thread for all attempts digital.

Here's my first ever go at using the paintbrushes. Muscles on an arm. Initial drawing was done traditionally then scanned and the brushwork laid over it. Mostly an exercise to see if I could control the brush, and I have no idea about the different brush styles, tones, shading etc. Just kind of winged it on instinct.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 10, 2011)

That's pretty good. I hear it's hard to do it digitally.


----------



## Candra H (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Dream. Yeah, I've just been hearing that things like muscle structure drawings are best done traditionally, haha. Trust me to pick a ridiculously difficult subject for my first go.

Will try some easier props, like boxes or apples, and update when I can.


----------



## Custard (May 11, 2011)

Appels and boxes for you? Come on it looks awesome as it is.


----------



## Candra H (May 11, 2011)

Haha. Thanks Custard! But we all got to start somewhwere and when it comes to things digital, I'm the beginnest of beginners.


----------



## Candra H (May 12, 2011)

Well, no apples but I did grab a banana this morning. Not sure how it looks to others but I had fun drawing/painting it and messing around with blending (rendering?) techniques so it's all good.

Hopefully the next attempt will look better...


----------

